# Pregnant Guppy dies week before birth!??



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

10 minutes ago, I found the only pregnant female I have dead under one of my plants. Its kinda looks like a clump of leaves. I use it to protect any fry born in the tank. The area around her gills look a tiny bit yellow but that's all i saw different.
Yesterday I had the light off all day till about 5 or 6. I was expecting my orange delta female to birth, which she did and I managed to save 8 or 9 of the fry. Too hard to count cuz i have so many all ready.
In doing so, I threw around a lot of the decoration and vacuumed the rocks up. Pretty much the same procedure I'd do on my Saturday water changes.
Could I possibly have shocked her? Maybe stressed her to birth early but she died first? Any ideas? Her behavior before was kinda lethargic. But that's how all my preggo females acted before birth. Sat at the top of the tank all day. Not moving a whole lot.
When i put food at the top of the tank, she'd never eat.
If i did shock her, how do I prevent this??

Any tips and ideas on what could have happened would be great.
I don't want to have anymore deaths.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Assuming your water was good, it likely wasn't your fault. Livebearers die in "childbirth" all the time. How long had she gone without eating?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

emc7 said:


> Assuming your water was good, it likely wasn't your fault. Livebearers die in "childbirth" all the time. How long had she gone without eating?


Okay good. She hadn't been eating for 2 or 3 days. If she did eat, it wasnt much. She'd just sit and not bother. Water was good. Ammonia was very low.
But she wasn't due for a week. Its been like...3 weeks since her last birth...maybe she was old? dunno. im just really worried...


----------

